# Scammers calling as Directv Rep



## archie1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

I am opening this topic to inform you of a scam call that I received yesterday.

On my home phone throughout the day I saw several calls from Directv. (Phone # 800 531 5000). Finally I answered the call after they tried several times since the caller Id was saying it's directv.The person on other end mentioned about the promotion that if I pay for next 6 months in advance then another 6 months will be free. On top of that some premium channels will also be complementary duirng that period. I asked them to email the details of offer so that I can review & decide.

The rep said that they will sign me up for promotion for a day & send mail right away. Then they asked me to checksome premim channels such as HBO, Showtime etc & these now started working on my TV. Still I insisted that they send me mail before i agree on anything.

Then came the suspicious part where they said that the payment can be made only using some prepaid card that I need to buy from Walgreens / CVS etc as Directv is promoting that card. after I received the mail I checked the from adress & it was - [email protected] which basically confirmed that this is scam.It appears that the scammers are spoofing the Directv number. They even had my Directv acccount #. with them. I am attaching the mail they sent me. I put XXX in some parts of mail to protect my privacy.

So I called Directv & spoke with the real Rep. They confirmed that they never called my home with such offer. They said that the premium servics on my account were aded because someone claiming to be "me" called & asked for it. The Directv Rep could not confirm on what verifications they did before ading premium services on my account. After I informed them about all the details above about the fraud they cancelled the premium services.

Now comes the kicker - Next day I logged into my Directv account & saw that Directv charged me "Premium package" cancellation fees . I called them again & then the agreed to reverse it.

I wanted to share this experience so that no one else falls for the scam.

Thanks !!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I've been with Direct from almost their beginning and they have never called me.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

This drives home the importance of not putting to much stock in Caller ID.

DIRECTV has a formal policy against this kind of thing but most subscribers aren't particularly familiar with the policies.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would file a complaint at the link

http://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx


----------



## archie1 (Mar 26, 2014)

peds48 said:


> I would file a complaint at the link
> 
> http://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx


 Thank you peds48. The link is very helpful.


----------



## archie1 (Mar 26, 2014)

harsh said:


> This drives home the importance of not putting to much stock in Caller ID.
> 
> DIRECTV has a formal policy against this kind of thing but most subscribers aren't particularly familiar with the policies.


Thanks. I did not get what policy you meant from DIRECTV. Do you mean that they generally do not call up?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

archie1 said:


> So I called Directv & spoke with the real Rep. They confirmed that they never called my home with such offer. They said that the premium servics on my account were aded because someone claiming to be "me" called & asked for it. *The Directv Rep could not confirm on what verifications they did before ading premium services on my account.* After I informed them about all the details above about the fraud they cancelled the premium services.


I can clarify this for you a bit: They spoofed your caller ID as well, and called up and said "Hi this is So and So, I'd like to add..." so everything looks kosher on the agent's end. They also may have done it through the IVR (by spoofing your caller ID).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The grammar in the 'offer' they sent you is yet another red flag. Glad you got it resolved.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

for me what gave it away was the fact that they only wanted cash via a pre-paid visa card 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

When i have to call Directv for something they always ask for the answer to my security question on my account.I can't remember if i set that up with them or Directv set it up when i called at one time or another.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

onan38 said:


> When i have to call Directv for something they always ask for the answer to my security question on my account.I can't remember if i set that up with them or Directv set it up when i called at one time or another.


For this, you need to ask DirecTV to set up a password on your account. DirecTV may suggest this to you if you call about unauthorized charges.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! That is a pretty elaborate scheme. I wonder how many people they hooked on this?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

This scam has been commented on in various places for the last year or so. Must be sucking in a few.


----------



## archie1 (Mar 26, 2014)

peds48 said:


> For this, you need to ask DirecTV to set up a password on your account. DirecTV may suggest this to you if you call about unauthorized charges.


Thanks all. Yes, I have asked Directv to set up passcode on my account now. So in future they will not add /change any services without passcode verification.


----------



## archie1 (Mar 26, 2014)

JBv said:


> I can clarify this for you a bit: They spoofed your caller ID as well, and called up and said "Hi this is So and So, I'd like to add..." so everything looks kosher on the agent's end. They also may have done it through the IVR (by spoofing your caller ID).


Thanks. Your clarification makes sense..


----------



## DeKoquonut (May 22, 2007)

They are still at it, still asking for 5 months at $59.99 a month. This is my complaint to IC3:

_"Calls from 800-531-5000, caller with heavy accent claims to be from AT&T / DirecTV and says if you pay 5 months in advance you will get a discounted price. Caller then proceeds to try to get you to go to a specific web site to purchase a gift card and give them the number to keep them from being traced.

I completely support you traveling to whatever country they are calling from, raiding the call center and beating every one of them until they need 6 months of hospitalization and are never able to use a bathroom in a normal fashion again. I could instantly tell it was a scam and did not give them any personal information, hung up and blocked the number, but a lot of people are dumb enough to believe that there is such thing as a good deal and get ripped off."_


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Except the call wasn't from that number. They spoofed it.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

DeKoquonut said:


> They are still at it, still asking for 5 months at $59.99 a month. This is my complaint to IC3:
> 
> _"Calls from 800-531-5000, caller with heavy accent claims to be from AT&T / DirecTV and says if you pay 5 months in advance you will get a discounted price. Caller then proceeds to try to get you to go to a specific web site to purchase a gift card and give them the number to keep them from being traced.
> 
> I completely support you traveling to whatever country they are calling from, raiding the call center and beating every one of them until they need 6 months of hospitalization and are never able to use a bathroom in a normal fashion again. I could instantly tell it was a scam and did not give them any personal information, hung up and blocked the number, but a lot of people are dumb enough to believe that there is such thing as a good deal and get ripped off."_


As Suggest it's Very Easy to SPOOF Caller ID - Want to make sure "ASK" them What your Account Number is and What was your last bill amount and How many and what type of Receivers you have -and if the answer all your questions Correctly - SAY " IF I want Something I'll Call You" and then Hang up.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Except the call wasn't from that number. They spoofed it.


I had a telemarketer / scammer call me one day and the caller ID was my number that he called. Looked like I called myself. I called him every name I could think of. I was really furious.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> I had a telemarketer / scammer call me one day and the caller ID was my number that he called. Looked like I called myself. I called him every name I could think of. I was really furious.


Why would you answer? Personally I never answer any call if it is a number I don't recognize. I figure legitimate callers will leave a message and a number I can call back at, and telemarketers/scammers will either not bother to leave a message or leave a message that I can cut off and delete after three seconds. No point in letting that scum raise my blood pressure.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have been getting dozens of scam calls each week - usually from a phone number in the same exchange as the number I called. Occasionally their spoofer breaks and the number comes across as an international number "+12905550127" instead of as "290-555-0127". I rarely answer (sometimes I am expecting a call and answer). I have multiple phones in various exchanges so I recognize the pattern. The numbers are also on the "do not call" list but laws don't stop crooks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Why would you answer? Personally I never answer any call if it is a number I don't recognize. *I figure legitimate callers will leave a message and a number* I can call back at, and telemarketers/scammers will either not bother to leave a message or leave a message that I can cut off and delete after three seconds. No point in letting that scum raise my blood pressure.


I do that too. I also have a ringtone for everyone I know and the phone just quacks when I get a call from someone else.

Rich


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is a handy web site to go when you get unknown calls. https://800notes.com/ 
I typed in 800-531-5000 got tons of info on this #. This site works for all phone numbers, not just 800 numbers.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

I've got my phone service through Spectrum. They give you the option of using "NoMoRobo". Basically it's a database of phone numbers known to be used by telemarketers, poll takers, etc. It blocks those calls. It's free and ever since I started using it, life has been blissful! The phone only rings once, then no more.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> I've got my phone service through Spectrum. They give you the option of using "NoMoRobo". Basically it's a database of phone numbers known to be used by telemarketers, poll takers, etc. It blocks those calls. It's free and ever since I started using it, life has been blissful! The phone only rings once, then no more.


With spoofed numbers that service becomes less useful. The crooks just pick a different number and move on with life.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Yup have that same issue with spoofed numbers - get it a lot. 
There is no way you can convince me that there aren't technical ways that the phone companies can't stop this spoofed number business as well as the others. This is a lot bigger problem to a lot of people than some of the stuff government does. Crooks wouldn't be doing this if they weren't making a lot of money from it. I understand that telephone companies make money from phone calls and lines but this is rediculous.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

CTJon said:


> Yup have that same issue with spoofed numbers - get it a lot.
> There is no way you can convince me that there aren't technical ways that the phone companies can't stop this spoofed number business as well as the others. This is a lot bigger problem to a lot of people than some of the stuff government does. Crooks wouldn't be doing this if they weren't making a lot of money from it. I understand that telephone companies make money from phone calls and lines but this is rediculous.


There isn't a way to prevent spoofed numbers because the caller ID protocol was invented decades ago when that sort of thing just wasn't a consideration. There is a spoof proof and block proof caller ID called ANI that phone companies use for billing, the only way end users can use it is if they have an 800 number.

The real problem is that telemarketing calls are placed _without an originating number_ - so even spoof-proof caller ID wouldn't help. They use VOIP systems and enter the phone system through one of many thousands of VOIP gateways. I suppose the phone company could trace which gateway they come from and block the gateways letting ones that don't follow the rules in, and leave it to the gateway operators to try to police their customers. Probably would be a lot of collateral damage as individuals and businesses using VOIP would get cut off if their service uses the same gateway. Cutting them off is the only way a US telco could enforce their rules on a VOIP gateway in another country.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Why would you answer? Personally I never answer any call if it is a number I don't recognize. I figure legitimate callers will leave a message and a number I can call back at, and telemarketers/scammers will either not bother to leave a message or leave a message that I can cut off and delete after three seconds. No point in letting that scum raise my blood pressure.


My wife likes to push the talk button, set down the phone and walk away.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The devil you say! Sometimes I madly push buttons hoping some combo will mess up their system, but I'd never know if what I did worked.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

James Long said:


> With spoofed numbers that service becomes less useful. The crooks just pick a different number and move on with life.


That's what I thought too. But, so far I'd say the block rate is over 95%.


----------



## Bigwayne13 (Aug 7, 2010)

I just re-subscribed to Dtv after a couple year break. About a week after install I received a call from the "800-531-5000" I answered because, well I thought it was D* and the guy had my account # and install address. He told me If i prepaid 6 months.. blah blah blah. I knew it was a scam, so I told him I would call when I got off work. He told me to call 888-588-8012 to their "credit dept" the funny thing is when you call this number its almost exactly the same as the old D* phone menu. So I can see where some people could be tricked in to believing this was real. So, the real question, is someone at Directv selling my info?


----------



## miguel29 (Sep 17, 2016)

Been getting calls from (caller ID DirecTV 877-410-4634) for 3 days/twice a day so I picked up today - man said he was from DirecTV thanks for being cost for over 20 years I’ll make this call short and we are offering to give you for 3 months free hd extra pack for being loyal cost.(he knew my info) all I said was ..sounds to me this is a scam call I’ve never had DirecTV call - he never asked for anything(gift cards in mail scam etc.) -he said no and the channels will be on and basically said thank you for being such a loyal cost. and have a great day (it was quick)—I only said hello (he butchered my last name ,but everyone does) I didn’t correct him ,said about scam and by and hung up—— so I called the REAL DirecTV and told them about what was said -she said nothing has been done to your account — she put it in “the notes” about this in case there is activity and gave me showtime for 4 months free ——-well showtime is on and hd extra never came on!!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

miguel29 said:


> Been getting calls from (caller ID DirecTV 877-410-4634) for 3 days/twice a day so I picked up today - man said he was from DirecTV thanks for being cost for over 20 years I'll make this call short and we are offering to give you for 3 months free hd extra pack for being loyal cost.(he knew my info) all I said was ..sounds to me this is a scam call I've never had DirecTV call - he never asked for anything(gift cards in mail scam etc.) -he said no and the channels will be on and basically said thank you for being such a loyal cost. and have a great day (it was quick)-I only said hello (he butchered my last name ,but everyone does) I didn't correct him ,said about scam and by and hung up-- so I called the REAL DirecTV and told them about what was said -she said nothing has been done to your account - she put it in "the notes" about this in case there is activity and gave me showtime for 4 months free ---well showtime is on and hd extra never came on!!


I got the same call a few weeks ago. I told him I wasn't interested and then he really put on the hard sell. Finally had to hang up on him.


----------



## danderson (Jan 23, 2019)

These scams have been going on since years ago. I think people should be aware of this by now. I read some reports filed about similar scams even since 2016 at Beware of 8005315000. We need to spread the word to everyone about these scams. They are never getting tired of trying to steal our money.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

danderson said:


> These scams have been going on since years ago. I think people should be aware of this by now. I read some reports filed about similar scams even since 2016 at Beware of 8005315000. We need to spread the word to everyone about these scams. They are never getting tired of trying to steal our money.


This site shows people complaining about this number since 2010.
https://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/8774104634


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

I’ve also received obvious scam calls, but also got the one about the extra pack. Don’t remember why now, but it sounded like a legitimate call so I accepted. My account and my bill shows the free three months, and the bill tells me when it ends.


----------



## miguel29 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well just turned on tv and.... the Hd movies pack is ON looked on the recent activity on app and it says movies pack 0.00 for 3 months and just received a email from DirecTV that 3 months for free and 4.99 their after call 800-288-2020 to cancel anytime( not familiar with that #either)..


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

miguel29 said:


> Well just turned on tv and.... the Hd movies pack is ON looked on the recent activity on app and it says movies pack 0.00 for 3 months and just received a email from DirecTV that 3 months for free and 4.99 their after call 800-288-2020 to cancel anytime( not familiar with that #either)..


That number is the AT&T customer service department. I used to have to call them when I had a land line with them.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

If the call and you dont give out your address zip code account number or visa (they already have that info in then ATT Directv computers)
AND
Tey give you something for free with out you giving any info or paying for it.

Take the offer!!! Its not a scam

Look at the quarterly earnings report, they are loosing thousands of customers a week, to the Half Prices cord cutting services out there, they have to try something.


----------

